# Button ausblenden



## AndreA84 (30. Apr 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe folgendes Problem:
Übe eine Methode möchte ich einen Button verstecken. Dann soll ein Bild, welches ich unter den Button gelegt habe, zu sehen sein.
Beim ersten Button funktioniert es ohne Probleme. Beim zweiten nicht. Der Button ist dann immernoch zu sehen, aber geklickt markiert.


```
button.addMouseListener(new MouseListener() {
					public void mouseReleased(MouseEvent e) {}
					public void mousePressed(MouseEvent e) {}
					public void mouseExited(MouseEvent e) {}
					public void mouseEntered(MouseEvent e) {}
					public void mouseClicked(MouseEvent e) {
						button.setBorderPainted(false);
						button.setContentAreaFilled(false); 
						button.setVisible(false);
						button.setOpaque(true);
												
						Aufruf Methode()...
					}
				});
```

Vielen Dank


----------



## Simon_Flagg (30. Apr 2011)

selber code wie beim ersten?
wie wärs mit cardlayout?


----------



## AndreA84 (30. Apr 2011)

Ich habe die Buttons alle in einer Schleife erstellt und über Pixelangabe platziert.
Der Listener wird ebenfalls in dieser Schleife erstellt - also bei jedem Button der selbe.
Beim ersten Button passiert allerdings nicht. Beim zweiten wird eine Methode aufgerufen.


----------



## Simon_Flagg (30. Apr 2011)

jetzt fällts mir erst auf: wenn dus in ner schleife machst, greifst du im listener mit button auf das letzte zu.... ersetze vllt. button durch ((JButton)event.getSource())

lg


----------

